# DR not reflecting on credit report



## jsosv (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello everyone, I’m stuck with a DR 10yr contract. Unfortunately fell for the scam in Vegas. Although I know it’s impossible to get out of my contract, I’d like your thoughts…
Also, they have not reported any of our on-time payments to credit bureaus as nothing is reflected on our reports what’s so ever. It’s close to a year now. Any ideas as to why …?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 31, 2022)

jsosv said:


> I’d like your thoughts…


There are really only a small handful of options.

The one I'd recommend is to pay it off as quickly as you can, and learn how to make use of it. Most of us discover that owning a timeshare means vacations become a priority, and not something that gets scheduled around other obligations. There are some very nice resorts in the Diamond system, and there isn't a particularly good way to get access to the entire system through a purchase on the secondary market because of the way it is set up.


----------



## Janann (Jan 31, 2022)

jsosv said:


> they have not reported any of our on-time payments to credit bureaus as nothing is reflected on our reports what’s so ever. It’s close to a year now. Any ideas as to why …?



Lenders aren't obligated to report to the credit bureaus.  Its possible that this company just chooses not to bother with it.  However, if you default, they may start reporting as a way to get you to pay.


----------

